# A couple pics from my honeymoon



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been absent for awhile because I was busy with my wedding and I won my first ever race a week before the wedding, o and my racecar was featured in a magazine. Its been a crazy month to say the least.

Here is one of the car at the race.










This is a link to the magazine article if anyone is interested.

2003 Honda Insight - Adaptive Engineering - Honda Tuning Magazine

Here is one from the wedding.









On to the pictures from the honeymoon. We went to Antiqua and stayed at Sandals.









Enjoying an opus shark









The beach









Gettin crazy.









Nice dinner attire.









I think Shuckins must have misplaced something.









Me getting ready to dance. Yes those are all mine. I CANT DANCE









Enjoying a WOAM









I thought these two almost looked fake.


















Sharing a Hemingway with the lady.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

The End


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratz buddy!!

Looks like you two had an amazing time and I am with you on the dancing, I need 10+ to even get onto the dance floor


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

looks awesome, some great smokes and a beautiful honeymoon! congrats!

(and sweet car, as always!)


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats man, looks like it was an awesome trip!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. Even after I downed those drinks I still could get my groove on. The last night there I broke it down white boy style.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the wedding and looks like you had a beautiful honeymoon.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great looking pics.
Last time i danced i was in mexico and dont remember it, from what i hear alot of alchol was involved....

I hope my honeymoon will be as good as yours, got married a month ago but we couldnt get off work to go.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a great time!!

Hope the best for ya'll and good luck with the racing.
370WHP thats impressive for a NA 4cyl motor!!

Got a video of it running??


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out our page wwwdot4pistondotcom


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh, I wish you guys all the best. Let me know how the married life is because Ray believes it's overrated.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I keep hearing that the wedding cake is a cure for oral fixation...I hope that's not true on her part Haha. Veeral I need to thank you for the opus shark I received in your pass, it was a wonderfully smoke that I must find more of.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope that joke reads better than I think its going to. Lol


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

4pistonjosh said:


> I hope that joke reads better than I think its going to. Lol


Lol. Congratulations Josh! Great pics and it looks like you guys had a lovely time. My wife and I have been together for 17 years.....yep...17 long years.... Wait..what? Oh yeah, congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey, congrats on the wedding! And the win! And the magazine feature! Sounds like you've got a lot going on in life. Cheers! :tea:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats across the board! Looks like you had an amazing time!


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats; my wife and I went to the same Sandals on our honeymoon about four months ago and had a great time. We're actually planning a trip to Italy in the spring to hang out with a bunch of Italians we met while doing kareoke at the Sandals; it was a fun trip.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

4pistonjosh said:


> I think Shuckins must have misplaced something.


:r.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow
How did I miss this Josh Congrats man and what a Beautiful Lady you are a lucky guy and looks like you two had a blast. I also agree the Shuckins tube picture is the best.

May both you have a long and Happy Life!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting married....My wife and I will be taking the kids on a cruise in April...going to Cozumel. Pics are great!! Lookslike y'all had a great time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Many Congrats !
Best wishes for a long life and a happy marriage!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great pics and congrats josh!

i'm gonna need that tube back...lol


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats. Looks like you found a girl who knows how to have a good time and approves of your hobbies. :smoke::z

Thats icing on the cake!

-Jason


----------

